# What Toy Does Your Cat Absolutely Love?



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Just wondering what the hot items are in the cat world lol. Before getting my new kitty I had older cats for a while who were a bit disdainful of toys. They still liked a good game of chase but were not so into the toys anymore like when they were younger.

Mystique is only 10 mo. though and doesn't seem all that playful. She was a stray, so I'm wondering if anyone even ever played with her. She will chase a feather wand toy once in a while, and I have a mouse that squeaks and sounds so much like a real mouse it's amazing and she likes to throw that around and kick it lol - it's pretty funny. But I'm looking for something interactive that she might get into. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

Da bird times 1000000. Your cat will love it. My cat loves that and these spring toys


----------



## Catlover Danielle (Jul 31, 2013)

My rescue gave me 'Da Bird' and my cats ended up just chewing through the rope, they have a tendency to do that, but I find my cats all like different toys. For example Boogeyman will be getting some more fuzzy balls for christmas in his stocking. Amazon.com: Sparkle Ball Cat Toy - 10 Pack - 1": Pet Supplies


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

*B.B.* use to (and still gets a twinkle in her eye for) what I called, _bow ties_. I use to slip the cellophane wrapper off a pack of cigarettes, fold it and twist it in the middle. It resembled a bow tie. I must have made thousands of them. They glinted in the light, had their own sense of "life" to them as the cellophane would flinch to try and untwist. They were light and flew across the floor with one swat.

*Belle* loves her _nobby ball_ - a little rubber ball with about 7 or 8 numbs on it to make it bounce in any direction.

*Sadie* loves her little coiled up (to look like a spring) _pipe cleaners_. She has loved them since she was a wee teeny tiny ball of fluff.


----------



## Yuki'sMum (Dec 3, 2012)

Definitely Da Bird and ping pong balls. She loves it when I toss a ping pong ball in the bathtub! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MyBabiesDaddy (Jan 1, 2013)

My cats grow bored of any given toy, so I have to try and mix it up. 

However, they're favorite toys....are each other


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

None. Nada, nothing. 5 of the most boring cats you've ever seen!


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Wand toy with feathers..although its getting quite bare...hahaha I have da bird (saving it for christmas!)


----------



## bibiak87 (Aug 3, 2013)

Individual egg trays! I tear out one piece for them and Gizmo will go crazy for it! 
Pens are the best thing for Coca and once in a blue moon Whisper will play with the wand.


----------



## sueasinsue (Jun 23, 2011)

any kind of wand toy, fish floppy's which I find at WallMart, and a draft catcher I have blocking the drafts from my front door. I wake up every morning with fish floppys and the draft catcher all over the bed room.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Book likes stuffed toys. The Dollar Tree sells thse round...heads with fluffy tails. It's a squirrel and a skunk. Book LOVES to toss those up in the air and chase them around. For kicking he loves just cheap (again Dollar Tree) flimsy dog toys that he can grab and roll around with. 

His most favoritest most wonderful WOOBIE finally bit the dust and I've never found another one. It's a stuffed ball with tennis ball marks on it. Inside the stuffing was a hard little ball with a rattle in it. So, it's soft enough for him to pick up and carry around but when I threw it, it had a satisfying rattle noise. Petco has similar ones but they aren't as soft and I guess he doesn't like the feel in his mouth as much as the one that died.

MowMow is simple. He adores anything YEEOWW. He has the heart, the fish, the cigar, the banana, and the rainbow. The only NON catnip toy he loves are these: 



 
He likes to hook his claw in the mesh and toss it around.

BOTH love the laser pointer and Da Bird. Book gets a little TOO worked up though and it takes him a long time to come back down so I don't use those that often.

My ex hsuband's cat that passed away had an Ernie beanie toy (Bert and Ernie) that was with him from the time he was a bottlefed baby. He dragged that dumb thing EVERYWHERE and heaven forbid one of us pick it up. He'd run over and growl until we put it down. Ernie had a serious accident with our Malamute puppy and wasn't never quite the same. I searched Ebay and replaced him but..despite it being the EXACT same toy.. Anthony never went for it. I wound up patching up the old ERnie with some leftover fabric bits and he was happy again. From then on he was 'Franken-ERnie' and Anthony carried that thing around until the day he died. It was cremated with him.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

MowMow said:


> My ex hsuband's cat that passed away had an Ernie beanie toy (Bert and Ernie) that was with him from the time he was a bottlefed baby. He dragged that dumb thing EVERYWHERE and heaven forbid one of us pick it up. He'd run over and growl until we put it down. Ernie had a serious accident with our Malamute puppy and wasn't never quite the same. I searched Ebay and replaced him but..despite it being the EXACT same toy.. Anthony never went for it. I wound up patching up the old ERnie with some leftover fabric bits and he was happy again. From then on he was 'Franken-ERnie' and Anthony carried that thing around until the day he died. It was cremated with him.


That is so flipping sweet... I got a little tear.


----------



## Yuki'sMum (Dec 3, 2012)

NebraskaCat said:


> That is so flipping sweet... I got a little tear.


Awwww me too 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

sueasinsue said:


> any kind of wand toy, fish floppy's which I find at WallMart, and a draft catcher I have blocking the drafts from my front door. I wake up every morning with fish floppys and the draft catcher all over the bed room.


Hahahahahaha got a chuckle out of that

What are fish floppies!?!? I want!!


----------



## Hopps (Oct 21, 2013)

Chloe loves this stuffed animal I made called Mr. Poggles. He's a very creepy looking elephant I made in my intro to sewing class. She wrestles with him like it's another kitten!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NBrazil (May 16, 2013)

The orange girl never tires of the Cat Catcher:

Go-Cat Cat Catcher

She doesn't know when to stop - will keep going like a maniac even when she is clearly out of breath. Her "brother" Ragdoll pretty much just sits and watches her, they don't share. If lock her away, he will sometimes go after Da Bird, but only a little (used to be crazy for it when he was the only kitten).

I worried about his play activity until I watched the last two nightly olympics - ah, he just puts his play energy into her... so SHE is his favorite "toy."


----------



## Mittens09 (Nov 6, 2013)

Mittens loves the laser pointer. It is on a key ring chain & everytime I go in the draw for it & pick it up she must be able to hear the chain on it & starts chatting to me & getting excited, she loves it 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

NebraskaCat said:


> That is so flipping sweet... I got a little tear.


Aww, me too...:wolfie

I've got some great ideas, thanks everyone! I think I'll definitely try DaBird and that CatCatcher looks intriguing too.


----------



## Lobita (Sep 14, 2013)

This lobster! She goes crazy jumping around and throwing it. She gets that mad gleam in her eye like in my signature. 
She also enjoys chasing the feather wand, but she doesn't get super into it, hard to convince her to full-on run and jump unless it's constantly disappearing around corners. Which is frustrating, because I want to tire her out so she'll stop biting the crap out of us. 
She always stares at the laser pointer when we pull it out, but doesn't really chase it.
She also loves those crinkly foil balls, I pat them to get her attention, then flick them across the room for her to chase.


----------



## Mitsy34 (Nov 21, 2013)

My cats love them laser pointer it's funny watching Spook though we turn it off when he puts his paw over the dot and he slowly lifts his paw to his mouth because he thinks he got it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zephyriddle (Mar 28, 2012)

Percy's fav play thing 

http://youtu.be/sYfBZ4oXbJ4



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Hahaha so cute! Well I know Mystique won't be getting one of those! :lol:


----------



## 3gatos (Nov 28, 2012)

0ozma had it right on the head, mine all Love the DA BIRD even my 12 year old gets in on the action. Also the spring toys are a big hit with my younger kitten. They also go for the laser light


----------



## AutumnRose74 (Oct 10, 2013)

Anyone have that toy they show on TV - the one with the little mouse on the wire that goes around in a circle under a cloth? Can't think of the name of it, but they show the commericials for it all the time.

My co-worker's cat, Gus, actually trashed one of those, when he bent the wire up so badly it couldn't be straightened out again.


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

I have heard from many people that they are fairly noisy and scared their cat. No personal experience with them though 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yuki'sMum (Dec 3, 2012)

Mitsy34 said:


> My cats love them laser pointer it's funny watching Spook though we turn it off when he puts his paw over the dot and he slowly lifts his paw to his mouth because he thinks he got it.
> 
> I'll give Yuki treats after a laser pointer session  I figure it simulates her eating the kill.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App





Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yuki'sMum (Dec 3, 2012)

Weird! My comment shows as being part of the quote! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sueasinsue (Jun 23, 2011)

fish floppys -they are little stuffed fish, they have crinkle material inside them and they must have cat nip in them? Or sprayed on them? My cats LOVE them. I have only seen them at Walmart. 
The only problem is Tabitha, my little girl kitty likes to carry them to the drinking fountain and drown them. Go figure. She can't possibly know they are shaped like fish?


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Or maybe she thinks that if they're fish they should be able to swim? lol:smile:


----------



## Yuki'sMum (Dec 3, 2012)

AutumnRose74 said:


> My co-worker's cat, Gus, actually trashed one of those, when he bent the wire up so badly it couldn't be straightened out again.


I'm curious too but I think Yuki might trash it pretty quick. She gets a death grip on things she's been chasing. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

Newton loves little toy mice... ever since he was a wee kitten. He does chase after practically anything, but he especially loves fetching soft, plush, mice.










Instead of throwing it across the room, I have one with a little magnet inside, and I stick it on the underside of their catwalk, forcing him to climb up and retrieve it. It's become a regular workout routine for him


----------



## AutumnRose74 (Oct 10, 2013)

^^^Cute alert! Cute alert!  :wink: :jump


----------



## sueasinsue (Jun 23, 2011)

Heather-lol! She doesn't put any other toys in the fountain only the fish floppys? WEIRD.
I saw one of the mouse toys being mentioned, and was thinking about trying it, I would like to hear from others that have one?


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

The mice that mine love are the hard little ones (about the size of a walnut) that have fur and felt faces and tails on the outside and catnip on the inside. They're inexpensive, I think about $4 for a package of 5 at PetSmart or PetCo. But my cats love throwing them and chasing them. Penny (my unathletic cat) even mastered tossing one in the air with her mouth and batting it with her paw, essentially a volleyball serve.

My cats don't do it, but several of our shelter cats "drown" their toys in the water dishes.


----------



## sueasinsue (Jun 23, 2011)

I wonder why cats drown their toys? Only certain ones? any ideas?


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Book doesn't drown his toys in his water fountains, but he DOES take them into the shower after I come out. Before I take a shower I always have to fish all the toys out of the tub.


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

LOL - a furry toddler and his bath toys!


----------



## Tiliqua (Jan 22, 2013)

Mine LOVE these toys: https://www.nekoflies.com/
I also have a little wobbly bird thing that if they move it with their paws a laser comes on - so it's like a kitty DIY laser. They LOVE that. Wobbly Bird Laser Cat Toy 

I highly, highly recommend the laser bird for anyone with cats that are very 'busy'. Mine play with it almost daily, especially the one that is pretty much ADHD. Keeps them busy, thinking and engaged when I'm busy or not home.

But... I have three fairly young cats (2 two year olds and a 3-4 year old) and two 6 month old foster kitties. So the whole bunch is fairly toy / play orientated. Other favorites include:
- tails (anyone's tail)
- other cats
- corks
- hair elastics
- dry pasta noodles (a penne noodle kept them busy for hours)
- toy mice etc
- real insects
- imaginary insects
- bottle caps
- a leaf plucked from one of my poor houseplants
- BOXES!!!
- Brown paper bags!!!
- etc.....

So almost anything can be a fantastic cat toy for this group. Most of the toys are not actually cat toys. The poor older, more mature girl just sleeps and watches the rest of the herd being furry idiots.


----------



## glammygirl (Nov 12, 2013)

My baby is obsessed with a little mouse with a long string tail. She chases it, stalks it, kicks it with her back legs and pulls it by the tail into her little den


----------



## juliet.j (Oct 22, 2013)

My dressing gown 
Boxes
Linen box
Paper bags
Any other bag they can get hold of
Zombie and pumpkin fishing rods
My decoration twigs
My shoes



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kneazles (Nov 18, 2013)

Definitely going to get some fish floppy's! If for no other reason than the fact that I like saying fish floppy's. 

The only toys that all three play with, unfortunately, are lizards. We are in Florida and they are everywhere. There is nothing quite as fun as waking up to lizard heads on the kitchen floor. Except maybe cleaning up lizard heads off the kitchen floor. 

The only thing the older two will play with are catnip mice that have fresh catnip in them. And then it can't be any refillable mouse, it has to be a certain type of refillable mouse. Hera will also play with chenille stems/pipe cleaners that are rolled up into spirals. Only spirals. Don't try to push some other creative shape onto her - she won't be amused.

Athena is only 6 months so she plays with a lot of different things. She will drag stuffed animals out that are twice her size. She loves chasing her tail like a dog. She also loves those plastic zip ties. She will bat those around for hours. 

Her favorite toys are foam balls. The striped ones at the top of this pack. Petco Balls of Fun Cat Toys at PETCO
They are nice because she can pick them up in her mouth but they still have a bit of a bounce to them. If we ever move we will probably find 100 of them behind the refrigerator.


----------



## bobbycos (Aug 5, 2013)

my two have a thing for my right full foot slipper, not the regular shoe or a flip flop,just the slipper

they will lay on it or try to throw it using their paws or teeth, i just watch in amazement at the sight

then if i make a noise all i see is behinds flying away from the slipper

can't help but laugh :lol::blackcat


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Doran and Muffin will play with anything for a bit; paper bags, bits of cardboard or cloth, ect. Yarn or string is not allowed because a certain orange kitty (Muffin) swallows them. They all have favorites though.

Dorans number one is beer bottle caps, he'll dig through the recycle bin, sit next to full bottles and cry, or bat them right out of our guests hands just to get them! Once he's got one he'll bat it around a bit, then pick it up in both hands and put it in his mouth, then carry it over to the stairs and drop it down them. Lol.

Muffins fav is milk rings. He'll fetch those for hours! If we hace guests he'll rotate who he takes it to, so everyone gets a turn playing. 

Torri has a little red crocheted squid I got for her years ago. She cuddles him, wrestles him, and hides him in our bed on a regular basis.

Jitzu...doesn't play much. Her favorite is the velcro thing on my laptop cord...but only if no ones watching.

All the cats like da bird and laser pointers.

I recently bought an automatic laser toy (name escapes me) so when Muffin is feisty and the other cats don't want to play we (read: tired bf) can set it up for him and he can run while we (bf  ) do other things.


----------



## Kneazles (Nov 18, 2013)

librarychick said:


> Dorans number one is beer bottle caps, he'll dig through the recycle bin, sit next to full bottles and cry, or bat them right out of our guests hands just to get them! Once he's got one he'll bat it around a bit, then pick it up in both hands and put it in his mouth, then carry it over to the stairs and drop it down them. Lol.



I would love to see that!


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Well so far this is Mystique's favorite toy (well, this - and my husband's work boot lace lol. :smile: ):

Amazon.com: Mouse Hunter Cat Toy: Pet Supplies

She will self play with it, unlike any of her other toys. Unfortunately, that includes the middle of the night, like last night when she knocked over two vases sitting on our fireplace hearth in the middle of the night. What a racket!

I have some other toys on order for her though, including Da Bird. I also made a toy out of tinfoil tied to a piece of string that she loves - very affordable, haha.


----------



## AnakinSushi (Nov 25, 2013)

My cat is simple...plays by himself these little mice that we dressed as Stormtrooper and Darth Vader. Swats them then runs after them and tosses them around.


----------



## lausa (Sep 23, 2012)

Oscar loves most toys luckily! But his favourite is his very first toy we ever got him- a plain plush mouse! Although now it's just a beige oval shaped plush because he's ripped the ears, eyes and tail off it! 

Other than that, he loves his wand toy, which he's had about 3 of them because he rips all the bits off them too. Right now he has one in the shape of a fish.
And he loves the laser pointer we got him, although now he's realised where the light comes from and sometimes he's too lazy to chase it 

He's got tons of other toys too, like toy mice made of the same material scratching posts are, balls with a bell inside and a treat ball, which he doesn't use anymore 

Out of non-cat toys, he loves pencils! Lol! He'll knock them off tables and push it around on the floor. He also likes hair ties or rubber bands, but I'm always worried about him eating them (although once he flicked himself in the face with a rubber band, it was hilarious!)


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Well, I have to say that Da Bird is a giant success! Mystique is out cold stretched out on the floor right now because she ran herself silly after this thing, hahaha, she loves it. It just came tonight and she was after it as I was still unwrapping it. So funny...anyway, thanks everyone for your recommendations!!


----------



## Cat'sHouse (Apr 5, 2012)

Ratty bunny....small about 6" tall terry cloth who has been in our house almost as long as Kermit (12); as a matter of fact it was one of the first things I gave to him. Ever after, he treats it like his own toy, plays with it, used to sleep with it, tore of one ear which wife sewed back on, washed it and hung in to dry on the shower rod....(kermit sat for two hours watching/wondering why ratty bunny was being punished)...really, son made mom take it down even if it wasn't all dry yet. Then Kermit took it to a bed and stayed with it. Sometimes r.bunny is gone for weeks and then shows up again....weird but we accept it.


----------

